# Buffalo Chicken dip



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I mixed a batch of this up for Super Bowl. It didn't make it to game time.



3 large Chicken Breasts

1 bottle Franks Original Hot Sauce

1/2 cup chopped celery

2 8oz blocks Phila Creamed Cheese

1 8 0z bottle Blue Cheese Dressing



In a large sauce pan (I used a 5 quart pot) simmer the chicken breasts and celery in the hot sauce for 30-45 minutes



Remove the chicken from the pan and add the creamed cheese and blue cheese dressing, continuing to heat to melt the cheese



While cheese is melting, pull the chicken apart with a couple of forks. 



When the cheese is melted, stir the chicken back in and simmer for an additional 15 minutes



Serve with Tostitos Scoops


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Made this last night!!! it was excellent. i used wing sauce. 

only modification i would do is double the chicken to make it a little more chucky or you could cut the sauces, cheese and dressing in half.

Very good though.


----------

